# Buckets seats in a '90 Nissan Hardbody



## D21Hardbody (May 14, 2011)

I want to replace the bench seat in a standard cab hardbody. What seats will fit into place?


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

pathfinder seats or just about anything with a bit of welding


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

pathfinder or king cab buckets bolt in, the rest some fab to the seat rails.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Call these folks:
Procar by Scat


----------

